# Problème signes clavier azerty



## budhill (18 Février 2012)

Hello a tous,

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook pro 17 pouces 2,66ghz. J'ai un problème avec le clavier....

Il s'agit d'un clavier azerty. Lorsque je tape sur les lettres, ce sont bien les lettres choisies qui s'affichent. 
Par contre, lorsque je tape sur les touches 1234567890, j'obtient les signes @&é"'(§è!çà)-. Et pour obtenir les chiffres, je dois appuyer sur shift puis les mêmes touches.... 

Pareil pour les signes de côté : la touche indique "è" mais lorsque je tape dessus, j'obtient "^"....

On dirait une sorte de clavier hybride, avec les lettres azerty, et les signes qwerty, sauf que l'ordi ne réagit que comme si le clavier était entièrement azerty...

Quelqu'un pourrait t-il me dire comment faire en sorte que mon clavier indique correctement ce qui est indiqué sur les touches ? Merci d'avance....


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2012)

hello

en haut à gauche clique sur la pomme > préférences système> langue et texte

onglet "méthode de saisie"

choisir "français numérique"

ça devrait aller mieux

bonne journée


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Février 2012)

Excusez mon ignorance, mais... c'est pas le comportement normal du clavier AZERTY ? Je peste toujours dessus parce que je dois appuyer sur shift pour les chiffres... (je suis sur QWERTZ, un hybride d'AZERTY et de QWERTY)


----------



## budhill (18 Février 2012)

merci ! effectivement' c'est le clavier "français numerique".

Malheureusement, il subsiste un probleme... Le signe ":" est introuvable, meme quand je tape sur la touche correspondante...

Et puis l'ordre de ces touches ne me plait pas trop, de toutes façons.

J'ai donc décidé de changer quelques touches du clavier, de les remplacer par les touches classiques affichant les fonctions telles qu'elles sont affichées sur un clavier azerty.

Savez-vous s'il est possible de changer certaines touches du clavier ? Comment faire, combien ca coute, et peut-on le faire soi-meme ?

Merci !!


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Février 2012)

pour repondre à ta question c'est tout simple tu peux pas....
A part le changer pour un clavier dit standard: AZERTY ou QWERTY

Mais faire de ton clavier un hybride c'est pas gagné


----------



## budhill (18 Février 2012)

Merci a tous pour vos réponses!

En fait si, on peut changer les touches une par une... Je viens d'appeler un magasin qui en a, qui m'a expliqué comment faire, et combien ça va me couter. 54 euros pour changer 21 touches (les touches "signes", 4,50 euros la touche, mais il me fait une réduc), et faire revenir mon clavier "hybride" en mode "azerty" de base.

Voila !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

Ce serait pas plus simple (et moins cher) de juste mettre une protection pour clavier AZERTY ? A part ça, je ne pige toujours pas le problème, vu que tous les claviers AZERTY sur lesquels j'ai eu l'occasion d'écrire étaient tous exactement comme ça, vu que c'est la config du clavier AZERTY... Si tu veux un clavier qui te fait les chiffres sans que tu aies besoin d'appuyer sur shift, faut prendre un QWERTZ ou un QWERTY. Le problème, c'est que les symboles ne sont pas dessus ? Tu n'as pas une photo de ton clavier ? (désolée, en fait, je suis curieuse)
C'est vrai que ça a été ma surprise aussi quand je suis passée sur mac de n'avoir que les chiffres et un seul symbole au lieu des chiffres + 2 symboles auxquels j'étais habituée sur les autres claviers. Bon, maintenant, je n'y pense même plus, j'ai une protection clavier cyrillique, donc les symboles ne correspondent à rien du tout, mais je connais le layout par coeur, donc pas de souci.
(ou alors je n'ai vraiment rien compris au problème de départ. Le clavier AZERTY est quand même vachement space, c'est quand même le seul clavier sur lequel il faut faire shift + ; pour avoir un point. C'est vrai que le point est un signe de ponctuation très rare, en français... O__o En comparaison, on met des points virgules partout... surtout quand on écrit sur word... On dirait que ça a été pensé par des programmeurs et pour des programmeurs)

PS : pour info, les signes QWERTY dans l'ordre sont !@#$%^&*()_+ et les signes AZERTY sont &é"'(§è!çà-
Donc non, ton clavier n'est pas un hybride, c'est juste... un clavier AZERTY.
Pour continuer la petite comparaison des claviers, un QWERTZ donne +"*ç%&/()=?` donc c'est encore bien différent.
Ou alors je n'ai vraiment, mais alors vraiment rien compris, auquel cas j'aimerais qu'on m'éclaire, parce que ça m'intrigue, maintenant.
Par contre, le truc qui n'est pas hyper normal, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de touche è sur le côté sur un clavier AZERTY, cette touche se trouve sur le QWERTZ. Et à cet emplacement, sur le clavier AZERTY, c'est bien le ^
Je suis en train de me demander si à la base tu n'as pas simplement quelques touches qui ont été remplacées par le précédent utilisateur (si tu l'as acheté d'occase). 

Tiens, une image d'AZERTY et un QWERTY, pour comparer : 







Et au final, le QWERTZ français (je précise, car il existe aussi le QWERTZ allemand, qui est encore différent) :




(désolée pour la taille, c'est le seul où on voyait quelque chose)

Et désolée encore si mon truc est complètement hors sujet, mais comme je lis le sujet, ça donne un peu "j'ai un clavier azerty qui se comporte comme un clavier azerty mais je voudrais qu'il se comporte comme un clavier azerty", donc c'est pour ça que je ne capte pas.
Comme j'ai dit, il est possible que certaines touches aient été remplacées, en particulier l'histoire du è sur le côté, qui n'existe pas sur un azerty, mais qui se trouve sur le qwertz, et qui sur un azerty correspond en effet au symbole ^


----------



## budhill (19 Février 2012)

Merci de ton long message, Ness du Frat, tu as tout résumé en une seule phrase...

"_Je suis en train de me demander si à la base tu n'as pas simplement  quelques touches qui ont été remplacées par le précédent utilisateur (si  tu l'as acheté d'occase)._"

C'est ça !

Alors un film protecteur, oui, c'est une bonne idée... Mais quand on met 1700 euros pour un macbook pro 17 pouces, je crois qu'on n'est plus à 54 euros près !

bise !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Février 2012)

Ah oui, c'est clair ! Mais à ce moment-là, tu remplaces les trois touches qui ont été changées et ce sera moins cher ^^


----------



## budhill (20 Février 2012)

il s'agit de 21 touches, les touches "signes" et "chiffres", qui ne sont pas les mêmes que sur clavier azerty !

Bise


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Février 2012)

Donc au final, tu as sans doute tout simplement un clavier QWERTZ et un petit malin a juste déplacé quelques touches pour faire du AZERTY.
J'avais fait ça pour un ordi à ma mère, elle était en AZERTY, elle voulait du QWERTZ, je lui ai changé les touches de place pour qu'elle soit moins perturbée. Par contre, évidemment, sur les symboles, on ne peut rien faire.
Mais en fait, je n'ai jamais compris : tes signes sur les chiffres correspondent à quoi ? Pas du tout à ce que tu obtiens quand tu appuies dessus ? Ou alors ça correspond au clavier QWERTZ, le 3&#7497; dont j'ai mis la photo ?


----------



## Zackorrigan (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un problème similaire mon clavier habituel est un qwertz avec les chiffres atteignables sans la majuscules, mais malheureusement de tant en tant en démarrant un jeux vidéo celui-ci réagit comme si mon clavier est un azerty ainsi je dois reconfigurer tout mes raccourcis clavier sur le jeux, mais la ou ca devient bizarre, c'est que c'est aléatoire et que quand j'utilise le chat du jeux celui-ci n'a absolument aucun problème c'est vraiment que les déplacements.
j'utilise un macbook pro 13" sur lion et les jeux a lesquels j'ai rencontré ce problème sont: savage the battle for newerth et tremulous.

ps: j'ai essayé ukulele pour reconfigurer les touches en esperant qu'il n'y ait aucun problème avec mais ca n'a rien changé


----------

